# Made a mistake in visa application



## e.ulin (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am applying for a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa. 

I have put through my application online and have been to my biometric appointment, and have just realized i have answered one of the questions wrong.. (criminal offenses, i didn't realize it included traffic offenses) 

Do you have any idea on what i should do now? I have been fined for not having P plates on, therefore i have traffic offenses and i stated i didn't.. I haven't sent away any of my papers or passport.. can i just in writing change the answer to yes? and then send it away?

Hopefully that makes sense I'm in a bit of a panic.

Thankyou in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Print out your online application, make a correction by hand, attach a note stating what you have done and send off with your supporting documents.


----------

